# Canis > Koertekool Canis/Школа дрессировки Сanis >  Амуниция и дрессировочные жилеты.

## Tatjana

По многочисленным вопросам по поводу жилетов с символикой Canis открываю новую тему.
*У нас есть красивые дрессировочные жилеты с символикой нашего центра.* Чуть позже поставлю фото.

Вот тут можно найти и заказать список необходимых вещей для тренинга.
http://www.kaitsekoer.ee/index.php

И контактный телефон: 504-66-33 Калев;
е-мейл kalev@kaitsekoer.ee
По е-мейлу можно заказать жилет, указав свой размер и надпись на нагрудный карман. Есть несколько вариантов: Unerschrocken (для владельцев н.о. из нашего питомника) или имя проводника и собаки (для учеников нашего центра). А можно и то, и другое!

----------


## aria

> Вот тут можно найти и заказать список необходимых вещей для тренинга.
> http://www.kaitsekoer.ee/index.php


На этом сайте нашла замечательную продукцию!
Скажите, пожалуйста, а можно заказывать предметы для дрессировки жителям Украины? (Что-то пока не получается сделать заказ..) Осуществляется ли пересылка? :Aa:  Каковы условия пересылки на Украину?

----------


## Tatjana

> На этом сайте нашла замечательную продукцию!
> Скажите, пожалуйста, а можно заказывать предметы для дрессировки жителям Украины? (Что-то пока не получается сделать заказ..) Осуществляется ли пересылка? Каковы условия пересылки на Украину?


Вот на счет пересылки ничего не могу сказать...

----------


## Karina

всем добрый день!!!!! :Ad: 

очень хочется узнать какого размера нужно купить шлейку собаке!!!!что для этого нужно -измерить грудь или что???

заранее спасибо :Ab:

----------


## Natusik

А сколько стоит фирменный жилетик?  :Aa: 
С удовольствием приобрела бы именную форму...

----------


## Tatjana

> А сколько стоит фирменный жилетик? 
> С удовольствием приобрела бы именную форму...


Наш жилет стоит 40 евро.

----------

